# Teach Football or Farming?



## jodief100 (Nov 1, 2013)

Interesting article.  I think this is great!  


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...money-by-saying-no-to-football-065751785.html


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 12, 2013)

I love this. My university is a football university and the football team actually generates a lot of income, but I'm not going to lie....It is ridiculous what goes in to the teams. 
My sister got full rides or at least major scholarships to quite a few schools. My school didn't offer her anything. 
It is darn close to impossible get any substantial scholarships academically. While we pile on major scholarships to athletes.
  In one of my classes we held a discussion as to weather or not college athletes should receive a stipend....There was about a riot between the athletes in the class and the rest of it. They argue that they don't have time for jobs. That they don't have any other way to pay for college except for sports. 

Our argument basically said that everything they were say was bull.  Most of them have school paid for. They have most of housing if not all paid. If they didn't want to play sports they could have struggled through like many others do. 

Not only do they get all the scholarships but they also get priority when it comes to enrolling in classes...

Anyway...End rant


----------

